# استفسار عن تصميم شبكة الحريق



## noreldin2000 (27 أكتوبر 2019)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ما هو اقصي عدد من الرشاشات مسموح به في zone من النوع 
1-tree 
2-grided 
3-closed loop

وما هو قطر الخط العمومي في closed loop


----------

